# I would like to introduce "Brimstones"



## smokey mo (May 26, 2012)

So I havent been around in a while.  Life gets in the way of fun sometimes. We are going to a potluck wedding today and my contribution is the trifecta of pepper perfection.

We have my good for everyone "Not-so-Hots" Baby Bells stuffed with whipped cream chesse and peach mango salsa, bacon wrapped and smoked over alder.








Then we have the run of the mill ABT, the same as the above stuffing and bacon but with Jalapenos. This is by far the best seller.







And now with no further delay the newest member of the family...the "Brimstones"

A loverly combination of Habanero Peppers holding with a chunk of Louisiana Hot Link then filled with the peach mango cream cheese wrapped in bacon and smoked till it has an inviting color.  This little baby is not for the faint of heart and WILL NOT be given to any children under 17.  I was going to post pictures of victims....I mean folks eating them but I thought better of posting it on this family friendly forum. Jeff has standards you know.













After an !:15



















thanks for looking at my first day smoking in a while.  Feels good to be home again.


----------



## miamirick (May 26, 2012)

looking good     love the sweet peppers


----------



## smokey mo (May 26, 2012)

So, my brave (meaning...stupid) son who will always be the taste tester just 'popped' one in his mouth.  I am trying not to sound heartless but he has tried to quench the fires of hell with 1)milk 2)sugar water and now 3) Maple Syrup. It is kinda funny. I will stick to the ABT's. I am sure they will go over well with the fire eaters at the  wedding later today.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 26, 2012)

LOL!   :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2012)

Mo, morning.... the peps look really good.... the "brimstones" would put me away... way away...  Does you son believe you now about the "heat".....   Dave


----------



## driedstick (May 27, 2012)

looks great putting in some as soon as my 7lbs of jerky is done young braves huh???


----------



## jp61 (May 28, 2012)

Ahhhhh.... the memories. Hey Dad, remember when I....... lol  They all look really good!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 28, 2012)

Looks good but I'd be happy to stay away from the "brimstones"! I'm interested in the Peach Mango salsa...is it homemade or commercial? 

Have the kiddo try crackers next time he decides to be so bold!


----------



## smokey mo (May 29, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Mo, morning.... the peps look really good.... the "brimstones" would put me away... way away...  Does you son believe you now about the "heat".....   Dave


Thanks Dave, He knew that it would be hot.  He just didn't know how hot.  The maple syrup quelled the heat pretty well. He say he might try another one.


driedstick said:


> looks great putting in some as soon as my 7lbs of jerky is done young braves huh???


7# of jerky sounds fantastic....my address is ....


JP61 said:


> Ahhhhh.... the memories. Hey Dad, remember when I....... lol  They all look really good!


I had a guy at the wedding popped on in his mouth in the line and about three feet down the line was sweating like a crook in church.  He said he loved them and came back for another.


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks good but I'd be happy to stay away from the "brimstones"! I'm interested in the Peach Mango salsa...is it homemade or commercial?
> 
> Have the kiddo try crackers next time he decides to be so bold!


The Louisiana Hot Links and the Peach Mango Salsa are both products of Costco.  The salsa is my favorite.

Thanks everyone for looking.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 29, 2012)

LOL... best $20 me and some office buddies spent was to challenge another young macho guy in our office to eat an order of "Great Balls of Fire" from a place in town called Salvador Molly's. They are basically a golf ball sized cheese fritter with approx. 1 habanerro chopped up in each one. We told him he had to eat all 5 in one hour - it was about the time he was half way through the 2nd one that he realized how much trouble he was in! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He decided to have a bottle of mallox for lunch and then went home.... best $20 we ever spent....ah the memories! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All the grub looks good Mo!


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 1, 2012)

JIRodriguez said:


> LOL... best $20 me and some office buddies spent was to challenge another young macho guy in our office to eat an order of "Great Balls of Fire" from a place in town called Salvador Molly's. They are basically a golf ball sized cheese fritter with approx. 1 habanerro chopped up in each one. We told him he had to eat all 5 in one hour - it was about the time he was half way through the 2nd one that he realized how much trouble he was in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JRod!  I had a young lady in the line bragging about Salvador Molly's fritters...she didnt come back up but she was visibly flushing and sweating great big drops on her forehead. She wasn't_ quite_ as cocky after dinner.  It made me giggle a little inside.


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 1, 2012)

Man, I love those sweet peppers.  I made a bag of those into ABT's last time I fired up the smoker and they were a hit with the family!  I've always wondered if there was anyone brave enough to eat a habenaro ABT.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 1, 2012)

Smokey Mo said:


> Thanks JRod!  I had a young lady in the line bragging about Salvador Molly's fritters...she didnt come back up but she was visibly flushing and sweating great big drops on her forehead. She wasn't_ quite_ as cocky after dinner.  It made me giggle a little inside.


I like hot stuff and grew up eating hot stuff, but after eating two and a half of the Salvador Molly's fritters it litteraly hurt to pee..... never had anything that hot before... lol.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2012)

Man those look good - in my younger days I could handle that much heat with no problem but japs are about it for me now


----------

